# Malaysia then India?



## dododdle (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi,

My husband and I are planning to take a 6 months or one year trip in Asia. We'd like to spend 3 months in Malaysia then 3 months in India. Then we'll decide next.

We come from Europe and my question is if we can/should get the visa for India while we are in Malaysia and go straight from there. Are there any difficulties to do this itinerary? 

Thanks!


----------



## GabrielB (Nov 17, 2015)

The best thing to do would be to check with the indian embassy in your country, and get their advise. Indian tourist visas are usually 6 months anyway (unless you get visa on arrival which I think is just 3 months) so you could get your visa at home, spend 3 months in malaysia and still have 3 months left on your indian visa. 
The indian visa system - even for a tourist visa is needlessly complicated in my opinion. You need to fill out a really long online form and provide lots of other papers. Doing this in a malaysian internet cafe I can imagine might be a frustrating experience! Just a thought. Over to you.


----------

